# Kabeln für Schalttaste



## lernen.2007 (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Motherboard ausgebaut und wollte wieder einbauen. Aber die Kabeln fürs Schalttaste(ON/OF Taste für Rechner) müssen auch an Motherboard angeschlossen werden. Es gibt eine Kabel mit 4-Löcher,andere Kabel mit 3-Löcher, andere 3 sind mit 2-Löcher. Wo schliesse ich jetzt die an? Ist die Reihenfolge wichtig?Danke im Voraus.


----------



## metno (27. Juli 2006)

Welches Mainboard? Hast du Fotos von den Kabeln?


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2006)

Im Handbuch nachschauen...Die Belegung der Pins auf dem
Mainboard ist meistens auf dem Selbigen beschrieben, hilfsweise
das Handbuch runterladen und schauen.

Nur bei den LEDs ( An/Aus und HDD ) ist die Polarität wichtig.

Meistens gibt es folgende Mainboard-Kabel/Stecker:
Switch On/Off , Reset, LED On/Off, LED HDD, Speaker.

Wenn es noch Buchesn am Gehäuse gibt, dann werden es
noch mehr Kabel sein, zB USB, Audio, Firewire etc..

mfg chmee


----------

